# Minnesota Summer League Day 3 --7/17/05



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

• July 17: Indiana vs. New York, 11 a.m.; Toronto vs. Milwaukee, 1 p.m.


Minnesota vs. Houston, 7:30 p.m.
*Wolves Probable Starters  *




































Bracey Wright /Paul Mcpherson/Ndudi Ebi/Nick Horvath/Dwayne Jones
*Bench *
99 Jamison Brewer G 6-4 195 11/19/80 Auburn '03 3 
3 Yakhouba Diawara F 6-7 225 8/29/82 Pepperdine '05 R 
15 Jeff Hagen C 7-0 270 2/16/82 Minnesota '05 R 
7 John Lucas G 5-11 165 11/21/82 Oklahoma State '05 R 
1 Rashad McCants G 6-4 207 9/25/84 North Carolina '05 R (INJURED)
30 Ivan McFarlin F 6-8 240 4/26/82 Oklahoma State '05 R 
13 Marlon Parmer G 6-3 187 9/28/80 Kentucky Wesleyan '03 R 
0 Ricky Shields G 6-4 185 7/27/82 Rutgers '05 R 
55 David Simon C 6-10 260 8/9/82 IPFW '05 R 
40 Jamel Staten F 6-6 225 2/22/83 Minnesota State '05 R 
32 Nikoloz Tskitishvili F 7-0 225 4/14/83 Georgia 3 

*Opposing Team Spotlight: *
Luther Head 








- Head was their last 1st rounder. He is a very good defender. He fills up the whole stat sheet. He is very good at playing the passing lanes. He is good on the fast break. He is really their leader, he leads by example.

*Rockets Roster *
12 Chuck Hayes F 6-6 242 Kentucky (’05) 
14 Cory Violette F 6-8 255 Gonzaga (’04)
8 David Bluthenthal F 6-7 220 USC (’02)
*16 Malick Badiane** F/C 6-11 240 Senegal (’03)*
*17 Lonnie Baxter F/C 6-8 260 Maryland (’02)*
21 Hollis Price G 6-1 172 Oklahoma (’03)
*4 Luther Head G 6-3 185 Illinois (’05)*
2 Pat Carroll G 6-5 190 St. Joseph (’05)
6 Norm Richardson G 6-5 200 Hofstra (’01)
*3 Joe Crispin G 6-1 185 Penn St.('01)*
13 Brian Boddicker F 6-8 228 Texas('04)
18 Nigel Dixon C 6-11 320 Western Kentucky
*5 Dion Glover G 6-5 225 Georgia Tech('02)*
*BOLD*= Probable Starters


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i'm looking forward to your write ups on the games today...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Game 1, Pacers vs. Knicks thoughts: * Well Artest played really well tonight. The just played super solid. His shot was dropping. His defense looked really good. He is by far the best ball player here. I have thought to simply disqualify him from being "Player of the Day" but if noone else shows up he will be there.
Wow. David Harrison did really good today as well. I am coming to think he has an attitude problem because he picked up 2 technicals today. He is showing some very good post moves right now. He is as cordinated as a big man can get. Hopefully his summer league talent will transfer into skills in the actual NBA skills. He reminds me a lot of Jamal Magloire without the above average shot blocking ability. He does have some trouble finishing around the basket though.
Once again there was no sign of Bender. Maurice Carter also played pretty good too. Once again Jimmy Hunter did pretty good. I think he might have a chance at making the team.
Sato did not do as well as he did yesterday but man does he get up for rebounds.
Nate Robinson had his best game yet. He was not as flashy as the other days but the truth is he exectued best today. He was penetrating and he was hitting his shots consistently. Man this guy will be a 6th man of the Yesr one of these years if he is not a starter.
Channing Frye is starting to look impressive still. The guy is blocking shots consistently. I love that he stretches out the defense and can hit that 18-footer. He is using glass too. He is showing good post moves.
Today I finally figured out who I think David Lee is like. An athletic Luke Walton. The guy can be a very good team player. He just looks shook at times. 
*Game 2, Bucks vs. Raptors thoughts: * I just got done talking to Bogut and Penney. Bogut is a nice guy if you meet him one on one. Today, he had a mediocre game. What I like about him is that he is good at getting to the line. He did not look all lackadazacle today. But he was not very impressive. He got rebounds to fall into his hands. He was always at the right spot at the right time I guess. He always seems to post on the low right block or the left elbow. He had about 15 or 14 points today.
Reece Gaines played pretty poorly again today. The guy never passes. Ilyasova also really never did good. He does good in warm-ups but is lost in the game. 
David Young played really good today. His stroke looks really good. But this is really his first good outing so I am not sure if this is just a one time thing. 
As for the Raptors, Uros Slokar played really good. The guy can bring it inside and shoot it from outside. He can rebound and and block shots. I think he does make the team though. 
Tim Pickkett played exceptionally well too. I would expect he would make a team but not this year. I think a year over seas could help him out.
Haslip picked up where he left off last night. He has a nice stroke. Today he looked less streaky. But he is still pretty streaky. He is starting to prove to me that he is not the bust that they make him out to be. I think he will end up making a roster but still will not get the playing time. Hopefully he can play in the NBDL and work his way up from there. 


I am here now in Starbucks waiting for the Wolves game to start. I will write the game up once I get home.... See you guys later.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Look forward to hearing your thoughts on tonights game.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

major props, more and more excited about haislip, **** the haters.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Pickett has a lot of talent from what I saw from him last summer but he seemed that he doesnt understand the game when I was watching the show on the Hornets training camp.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wait so who won the Raptors game?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Raptors. 91-74.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah a lot of guys played well for the Raps.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Game 3 Wolves vs. Rockets thoughts: *Well this was a good game. It came down to the wire but the Rockets ended up winning. But today was interesting to see the players performances.
I will start with the Rockets. Lonny Baxter simply dominated tonight. I believe he had about 31 points, had a few blocks and I am guessing 8 to 10 boards. He could not be stopped at all. He deserves to make a team at this point. He is really impressed me.
Dion Glover has been the most consistent player in the league. Once again another solid night for him. His shots were dropping, he was taking it the whole, he was playing good defense, and he was the team leader. He simply played well.
Luther Head got off to a slow start in this one but came back hitting 3 straight 3s. Man does this kid have a nice stroke. He was playing good defense once again. He looked a little hesitant tonight but he still played up to expectations.
Chuck Hayes was again, not eye catching. He had 4 points but really he was nothing impressive. I do not think he deserves a spot on any roster at this point. Europe needs to fill some voids though.
Now for the Wolves. Ebi looked impressive early on feeding Dwayne Jones with some good passes. But man, this kid is full of himself. He brings the ball up the court, trying to shake but only using his right hand and loses the ball. He could not shoot today and looked scared to shoot the ball.
Dwayne Jones had a superb night. He had I believe 14 points and about 7 boards. He was playing good defense even though he is super foul prone. His hands looked better tonight too he was catching the tough passes for a change. This is what I came to expect from him. Much kudos to Jones.
McPherson had a pretty good game. He was working hard and diving for loose balls. I am still impressed on how big this guy is.
McFarlin played well early but let off after that. The guy looks about 6'7" and not huge like a Baxter. Chances of him making a team are slim.
Jon Lucas really impressed me tonight though. The guy did whatever we needed. If we needed a pass, he did it. If we needed points he did it. He made some wild passes today but he had the right idea. I think he will make this team and Bracey won't.
I talked to Skita he said he broke his hand and is not going to return to the summer league games. Bracey hurt his foot.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Id definatly rather have Lucas than Bracey. I really wish Hayes could make a roster, he is a good example of a great work ethic and attitude too bad he doesnt have the size.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets 3-0! :banana:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Mid-Day Update
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1048

Late Update
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1049


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Wow. David Harrison did really good today as well. I am coming to think he has an attitude problem because he picked up 2 technicals today. He is showing some very good post moves right now. He is as cordinated as a big man can get. Hopefully his summer league talent will transfer into skills in the actual NBA skills. He reminds me a lot of Jamal Magloire *without the above average shot blocking ability*. He does have some trouble finishing around the basket though.


Harrison was an excellent shot blocker during the season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Has McCants been suiting up for the summer league games?I thought that he had signed,but I don't think you guys have said anything about him so far have you?

Edit---Sorry I didn't see that you had him listed as injured. Did not realize he had been hurt


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> He reminds me a lot of Jamal Magloire without the above average shot blocking ability.


Harrison is definately an above average shot blocker now as a rookie. He had some amazing blocks this year that even Jermaine O'Neal might not have been able to get.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh thanks guys. From what I have seen of him over the games I saw him, I never really noticed his shot blocking ability. The shots that he blocks here, well lets say Ervin Johnson could block them. Thanks though for the info.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How does Omar Cook look and does anyone think he has a decent shot at Toronto's roster.They could certainly use a PG.I had forgotten all about him.He looked like a good prospect at St John's,but he must have been in the D league for what three years now?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He looks pretty good. His shot is on. He is really not forcing many shots. Some of his passes are a little iffy though. I think he could make a roster but he would have to be more consistent with his shot though. I think it will probably be the D-League again for him. Although I think he should go overseas to better his game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Studs of the Day *
*Lonny Baxter (Rockets)-* 31 PTS, 19 FTA
*Charles Gaines (Pacers)-*13 pts, 13 boards (WHAT?!)

*Duds of the Day *
*Ndudi Ebi (Wolves)-*0/4 FG, 6 PF, 4 TO, 0pts.
Malick Badiane (Rockets)- 0 pts, 3 rebounds

*Most Exciting to Watch *
Andrew Bogut (16 pts, 11boards) and Lonny Baxter (nuff said)


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Who the hell is Charles Gaines?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thats what I said. An undersized pf who shoots at any oppurtunity he gets.


----------

